# [RISOLTO] Problema aggiornamento con le qt

## mokusei

Allora ho deciso di aggiornare le qt ed ecco cosa ho fatto e cosa succede:

Per prima cosa ho disinstallato tutti i vecchi pacchetti con "emerge -C", poi emerge qt-core con durata eterna. Lo killo con kill -9, il kill normale non basta.

In /usr/portage/distfiles il tar.gz è presente ed è "corretto", quindi l'ha scaricato tutto.

In /usr/portage/distfiles c'è anche il file .qt-everywhere-opensource-src-4.8.2.tar.gz.portage_lockfile che non viene cancellato.

Li cancello entrambi e faccio emerge -f qt-core e ho la conferma che il file viene scaricato tutto ma emerge va in letargo perenne con cpu al 100%. Di nuovo emerge qt-core (una volta killato il processo emerge precedente):

Cleaning (x11-libs/qt-core-4.8.2::/usr/portage/x11-libs/qt-core/qt-core-4.8.2.ebuild)

Non riesce a cancellare il famoso lockfile e non va avanti.

Per emerge-fetch.log: * qt-everywhere-opensource-src-4.8.2.tar.gz size  :Wink:  ...                [ ok ]

Quindi per lui è a posto, è stato scaricato bene.

In /var/tmp/portage/x11-libs ho la cartella qt-core-4.8.2 e il file .qt-core-4.8.2.portage_lockfile, dentro la cartella qt-core-4.8.2 le cartelle homedir (vuota) e temp (al cui interno c'è la cartella logging vuota).

La cartella work che portage crea per "lavorare" non è presente.

Ho aggiornato vari pacchetti a scopo test e in tutti emerge scarica il tar.gz, scompatta il contenuto del pacchetto in /var/tmp/portage cancella entrambi i lockfile e compila. Tutto va bene e i pacchetti vengono aggiornati. Solo i pacchetti qt hanno questo comportamento bizzarro.

Qualcuno ha idea di cosa possa essere? Nel frattempo, dato che mi servivano, ho installato le qt a mano (./configure con le varie opzioni e gmake e gmake install).

Mi piacerebbe però reinstallarle come si deve per riordinare il database dei pacchetti e anche perchè la cosa si sta ripresentando con il pacchetto qt-script e non vorrei installare tutto "a mano".

marco@yakumo ~ $ emerge --info

Portage 2.1.10.65 (default/linux/x86/10.0, gcc-4.4.3, glibc-2.11.2, 3.2.12-gentoo i686)

=================================================================

System uname: Linux-3.2.12-gentoo-i686-Intel-R-_Celeron-R-_M_CPU_420_@_1.60GHz-with-gentoo-2.0.3

Timestamp of tree: Sun, 22 Jul 2012 15:15:01 +0000

app-shells/bash:          4.0_p37

dev-lang/python:          2.6.5-r3, 3.1.2-r4

dev-util/cmake:           2.8.7-r5

dev-util/pkgconfig:       0.26

sys-apps/baselayout:      2.0.3

sys-apps/openrc:          0.9.8.4

sys-apps/sandbox:         2.5

sys-devel/autoconf:       2.13, 2.68

sys-devel/automake:       1.4_p6-r1, 1.9.6-r3, 1.10.3, 1.11.1

sys-devel/binutils:       2.21.1-r1

sys-devel/gcc:            4.4.3-r2, 4.5.3-r2

sys-devel/gcc-config:     1.6

sys-devel/libtool:        2.2.6b

sys-devel/make:           3.82-r1

sys-kernel/linux-headers: 3.1 (virtual/os-headers)

sys-libs/glibc:           2.11.2

Repositories: gentoo enlightenment x-portage

ACCEPT_KEYWORDS="x86"

ACCEPT_LICENSE="* -@EULA googleearth dlj-1.1 skype-eula AdobeFlash-10.1"

CBUILD="i686-pc-linux-gnu"

CFLAGS="-march=pentium-m -O2 -pipe -fomit-frame-pointer"

CHOST="i686-pc-linux-gnu"

CONFIG_PROTECT="/etc /usr/share/X11/xkb"

CONFIG_PROTECT_MASK="/etc/ca-certificates.conf /etc/dconf /etc/env.d /etc/fonts/fonts.conf /etc/gconf /etc/gentoo-release /etc/revdep-rebuild /etc/sandbox.d /etc/splash /etc/terminfo /etc/texmf/language.dat.d /etc/texmf/language.def.d /etc/texmf/updmap.d /etc/texmf/web2c"

CXXFLAGS="-march=pentium-m -O2 -pipe -fomit-frame-pointer"

DISTDIR="/usr/portage/distfiles"

FCFLAGS="-O2 -march=i686 -pipe"

FEATURES="assume-digests binpkg-logs config-protect-if-modified distlocks ebuild-locks fixlafiles news parallel-fetch parse-eapi-ebuild-head protect-owned sandbox sfperms strict unknown-features-warn unmerge-logs unmerge-orphans userfetch"

FFLAGS="-O2 -march=i686 -pipe"

GENTOO_MIRRORS="http://ftp.jaist.ac.jp/pub/Linux/Gentoo/ http://ftp-stud.hs-esslingen.de/pub/Mirrors/gentoo/ http://ftp.ucsb.edu/pub/mirrors/linux/gentoo/"

LANG="it_IT.UTF-8"

LDFLAGS="-Wl,-O1 -Wl,--as-needed"

LINGUAS="it ja"

MAKEOPTS="-j2"

PKGDIR="/usr/portage/packages"

PORTAGE_CONFIGROOT="/"

PORTAGE_RSYNC_OPTS="--recursive --links --safe-links --perms --times --compress --force --whole-file --delete --stats --human-readable --timeout=180 --exclude=/distfiles --exclude=/local --exclude=/packages"

PORTAGE_TMPDIR="/var/tmp"

PORTDIR="/usr/portage"

PORTDIR_OVERLAY="/var/lib/layman/enlightenment /usr/portage/local/portage"

SYNC="rsync://rsync.europe.gentoo.org/gentoo-portage"

USE="X aac aalib acl acpi alsa apm ass audiofile avi bash-completion berkdb bitmap-fonts bzip2 cdr cjk cli cracklib crypt ctype cups cxx dba dbus dga directfb dri dvb dvd dvdr dvdread encode ethereal exif expat ffmpeg fftw flac force-cgi-redirect ftp gd gdbm gif glut glx gmp gpm gtk gtk2 iconv idn imlib ipv6 jpeg jpeg2k lcms libg++ libwww lm_sensors mad matroska mbox memlimit mikmod mmx mng modules mozilla mp3 mpeg mudflap ncurses nls nptl nsplugin ogg opengl openmp pcre pdf pdflib png posix pppd quicktime readline sdl session simplexml sockets spell spl sse sse2 ssl svg theora tidy tiff tokenizer truetype udev unicode v4l v4l2 vorbis wifi wxwindows x86 xinerama xml xml2 xorg xpm xsl xv xvid zlib" ALSA_CARDS="atiixp atiixp-modem hda-intel" ALSA_PCM_PLUGINS="adpcm alaw asym copy dmix dshare dsnoop empty extplug file hooks iec958 ioplug ladspa lfloat linear meter mmap_emul mulaw multi null plug rate route share shm softvol" APACHE2_MODULES="actions alias auth_basic authn_alias authn_anon authn_dbm authn_default authn_file authz_dbm authz_default authz_groupfile authz_host authz_owner authz_user autoindex cache cgi cgid dav dav_fs dav_lock deflate dir disk_cache env expires ext_filter file_cache filter headers include info log_config logio mem_cache mime mime_magic negotiation rewrite setenvif speling status unique_id userdir usertrack vhost_alias" CALLIGRA_FEATURES="kexi words flow plan sheets stage tables krita karbon braindump" CAMERAS="ptp2" COLLECTD_PLUGINS="df interface irq load memory rrdtool swap syslog" ELIBC="glibc" GPSD_PROTOCOLS="ashtech aivdm earthmate evermore fv18 garmin garmintxt gpsclock itrax mtk3301 nmea ntrip navcom oceanserver oldstyle oncore rtcm104v2 rtcm104v3 sirf superstar2 timing tsip tripmate tnt ubx" INPUT_DEVICES="keyboard mouse evdev synaptics" KERNEL="linux" LCD_DEVICES="bayrad cfontz cfontz633 glk hd44780 lb216 lcdm001 mtxorb ncurses text" LIBREOFFICE_EXTENSIONS="presenter-console presenter-minimizer" LINGUAS="it ja" LIRC_DEVICES="all" PHP_TARGETS="php5-3" PYTHON_TARGETS="python3_2 python2_7" RUBY_TARGETS="ruby18 ruby19" SANE_BACKENDS="genesys" USERLAND="GNU" VIDEO_CARDS="radeon" XTABLES_ADDONS="quota2 psd pknock lscan length2 ipv4options ipset ipp2p iface geoip fuzzy condition tee tarpit sysrq steal rawnat logmark ipmark dhcpmac delude chaos account"

Unset:  CPPFLAGS, CTARGET, EMERGE_DEFAULT_OPTS, INSTALL_MASK, LC_ALL, PORTAGE_BUNZIP2_COMMAND, PORTAGE_COMPRESS, PORTAGE_COMPRESS_FLAGS, PORTAGE_RSYNC_EXTRA_OPTS, USE_PYTHON

P.S.: Anche cancellare i lockfile mentre sta girando emerge non sortisce alcun effetto.Last edited by mokusei on Mon Oct 08, 2012 8:48 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## mokusei

Portage era stato stranamente "emerso" con le use flags riguardanti python disabilitate. E' bastato aggiornare portage con le use python attive, lui si è scelto python 3, e si è tutto risolto.

----------

